# Le thread post-coïtum



## Amok (25 Avril 2003)

Vous en avez révé, l'Amok l'a fait: le seul thread du bar ou Mackie ne peut pas poster!
Merci qui?


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * A ne pas confondre avec le thread oignon. 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

aka aka hey !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Vous en avez révé, l'Amok l'a fait: le seul thread du bar ou Mackie ne peut pas poster!
Merci qui?




* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu viendrais pas faire de la concurrence sauvage aux user's de la sieste toi des fois ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Euh !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit coup de user's de la sieste( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),et, ça repard


----------



## STL (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

flasque ? tu veux parler mollusque ?
_hé hé hé_


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * flasque ? tu veux parler mollusque ?
hé hé hé * 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju, STL !!! C'était pourtant pas le moment d'arriver......!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je reviens dans une dizaine d'heures (Hé ouais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
ps : amitiés !!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Un petit coup de user's de la sieste( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),et, ça repard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Vas y avoir foule dans pas longtemps... Amenez vos oreillers, j'en aurai pas pour tout le monde.


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Vous en avez révé, l'Amok l'a fait: le seul thread du bar ou Mackie ne peut pas poster!
Merci qui?




* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si


----------



## STL (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Tidju, STL !!! C'était pourtant pas le moment d'arriver......!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je reviens dans une dizaine d'heures (Hé ouais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
ps : amitiés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
 oh youps désolée d'arriver quand t'es pas au meilleur de ta forme 
MOUARFF !!
ps : itou !!


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Avril 2003)

juste pour vous dire que j'ai survécu aux soldes privées kenzo avec une gueule de bois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personne aurait un aspégic ?


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je voulais dire : sans passer pour un menteur!


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Je voulais dire : sans passer pour un menteur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

MDR


----------



## STL (25 Avril 2003)

mackie , on parle pas d'onanisme ici ! 
hein ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * mackie , on parle pas d'onanisme ici ! 
hein ?!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Parce que Mackie a connu Jackie Onanisme ?????????


----------



## STL (25 Avril 2003)

ben dans ses rêves onanistiques heu oui, probablement !
mouarff


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Avril 2003)

onanisme : trois syllabes, un poil trop long pour mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(et encore quand je parle de poil)


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * mackie , on parle pas d'onanisme ici ! 
hein ?!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ni de macophylie d'ailleurs...


----------



## STL (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * 

(et encore quand je parle de poil)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
 qui sera de retour en 2069 tadadam !
dixit JAVA !


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Parce que Mackie a connu Jackie Onanisme ????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Aussi incroyable que l'info puisse paraitre, oui. Jackie Onanisme, chauffeur routier a l'humour contreversé, plus connu sur la fréquence CB sous le nom de "Jackie l'éventreur de dos". Mackie, de retour d'un week end arrosé en fut le jouet sur une aire d'autoroute. Depuis, il aire (je m'excuse de ce raccourci linguistique, censé remplacer "il erre d'aire en aire") a la recherche de son amour perdu.


----------



## STL (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ni de macophylie d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
tu dis philie toi ... humm.. j'hésitais avec phobie moi


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)

dieu seul me voit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 
 (je m'excuse de ce raccourci linguistique, censé remplacer "il erre d'aire en aire")  * 

[/QUOTE]
Eut-il été aux Etats-Unis, qu'il n'aurait eu cesse de crier à tous vents : "mais dans quel état j'erre ????" -
D'autrepart, n'est-ce pas de lui dont on dit qu'il est susceptible de portophilie et que tout y passe (USB1 et 2, Firewire 400 et 800, etc... etc....) - on l'aurait même surpris à susurrer "Viens ici ma série !" en s'adressant à un port parallèle... un comble...!!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)

en tout cas, une en(qué)quète hors des masturbations intellectuelles sur un point crucial :


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Eut-il été aux Etats-Unis, qu'il n'aurait eu cesse de crier à tous vents   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je te fais remarquer qu'encore une fois c'est toi qui remets sur le tapis (si je puis dire) les problèmes intestinaux du Mackie dont l'hémisphère Sud n'a de cesse de s'exprimer. Certains esprits faciles, un peu trop moqueurs à mon goût, diraient également en référence à l'épisode de "l'éventreur de dos" qu'il ne manque pas d'aire. Contrairement à certains poetes dont les ailes de géant empechent la marche, Mackie n'a jamais réussi à décoller, meme si ses déplacements en société frisent l'image que l'on se fait du canard. Pour les mêmes raisons, il n'a droit qu'a la pratique de la nage dite "papillon", la brasse exigeant des mouvements de jambes trop amples en terme de sécurité pour les pauvres enfants qui pourraient croiser dans son sillage.

Pour les ramollis du bulbe qui n'auraient pas compris, je leur recommande de (re) visionner la scène (pas la sène) des "dix commandements" de C. B. de Mille où le Mackie en pleine forme autorise la traversée de la mer rouge à pied sec simplement en se penchant sur un des rivages, dos à l'eau.


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)

ça sort directement du numéro 7 de l'écho des savanes (1974) et je n'ai rien à ajouter


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2003)

trés bonne revu en plus


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)

ah si : tout ça pour arriver à 1000 posts, vraiment n'importe quoi !

d'ailleurs on ne dit pas : n'importe quoi, on dit : que porte le nain !

hin hin hin ©


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2003)

1000 c'est tout ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * trés bonne revu en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à l'époque, oui. 

maintenant


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 1000 c'est tout ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne fais pas dans le quantitatif, moi


----------



## Xav' (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * 

je ne fais pas dans le quantitatif, moi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu le prix au kilo de l'esbrouf, je crois que tu fais LA bonne affaire...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Avril 2003)

'

Je suis peut être pas tout à fait dans le sujet, mais j'ai quand même un truc "couillu" à poster :






Devinez qui c'est ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Foguenne (26 Avril 2003)

Tu as aimé?
Oui mon chéri.
Bon ben, bonne nuit. 
Je t'aime.
Moi aussi je t'aime.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * '
Devinez qui c'est ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]








 T'avais pas le droit, Le Gognol !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...j'avais oublié de m'épiler...


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 









 T'avais pas le droit, Le Gognol !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...j'avais oublié de m'épiler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Joliiiiiiiiiii le short en opposum sulfurisé !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Joliiiiiiiiiii le short en opposum sulfurisé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
J'aurais peut-être du prendre la taille au-dessus ???


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
J'aurais peut-être du prendre la taille au-dessus ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Tant que tout le matériel reste bien à l'intérieur, y-a pas de malaise... Et puis, l'avantage avec le sulfurisé, c'est qu'il "colle" bien à la peau.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

Je guette d'un oeuil ici, y en un bien un qui va nous pondre (hihi  ) un post coïtum...


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2003)

Pour ca il ne faut pas s'endormir juste après!


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

tu parles pour barbarella là ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * tu parles pour barbarella là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est ce qu'elle ronfle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 impossible de faire la sieste là bas !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Pour ca il ne faut pas s'endormir juste après!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au fait oh toi intiateur de l'endroit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peut on venir fumer une cigarette ici, ça me parait pas mal comme endroit.


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2003)

Du Feu ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est ce qu'elle ronfle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 impossible de faire la sieste là bas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je ne sais pas qui lui a mis en tête de faire de la musique mais les percussions, pour la sieste, il y a plus discret !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
je ne sais pas qui lui a mis en tête de faire de la musique mais les percussions, pour la sieste, il y a plus discret !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

A ce niveau (sonore) ça devient même de la persécution


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*A ce niveau (sonore) ça devient même de la persécution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait d'accord : je n'aurais pas mieux dit (enfin si, peut-être, mais bon).


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Au fait oh toi intiateur de l'endroit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peut on venir fumer une cigarette ici, ça me parait pas mal comme endroit.   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, oui, c'est autorisé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre, il ne faut pas foutre le feu au matelas, car le coup de barre lié au quart d'heure réfractaire peut en surprendre plus d'un.

elle est vieille, et connue, mais toujours aussi efficace alors je ne resiste pas:

"tu fumes apres l'amour?"
"Je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais regardé".


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />*Elle est vieille, et connue, mais toujours aussi efficace alors je ne resiste pas...*

[/QUOTE]

Brigitte Bardot ?


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2003)

Mais alors juste pour le fun!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 
 il ne faut pas foutre le feu au matelas * 

[/QUOTE]


Autant l'étreindre


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Joliiiiiiiiiii le short en opposum sulfurisé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouahahahaha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon juste pour info ce n'est pas ce prétentieux de TheBig qui est sur la photo mais Didier Wampas, leader incontesté et éternel des Wampas. Il y a plusieurs photos sur cette  page, prise par moi-même à la Maroquinerie, dans des conditions difficiles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 La douce et discrète Émilie Simon était aussi dans la place, pour une émission de RFI.

'+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Mouahahahaha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. Il y a plusieurs photos sur cette  page, prise par moi-même à la Maroquinerie, dans des conditions difficiles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'me disait aussi ! Je connais cette façon sophistiquée de flouter


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

J'me disait aussi ! Je connais cette façon sophistiquée de flouter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Là franchement c'est pas fait exprès. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est qu'il bouge l'animal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 
Bon juste pour info ce n'est pas ce prétentieux de TheBig qui est sur la photo* 

[/QUOTE]
...parce que tu trouves qu'il y avait de quoi être prétentieux...Arrfff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Heureusement qu'il y avait un peu d'ombre pour donner un semblant de relief à la chose...


----------



## Gargamel (4 Mai 2003)

*puisque ficelle va se mettre au roller, j'vais arrêter de me foutre à poil sur le balcon* quand Api et Amok passent...*












nanan, j'ai rien dit, j'passais juste et le sujet est... 

_imitation des whites stripes avec Air Guitar incluse_

'font chier ces rollers, j'vais d'voir 'ttendre pour bouger la super5

* ficelle, je te remercie d'avance de ne pas fournir ces indications à S. et A. (tes initiateurs rolleresques) !!!  déja que A. traine par ici souvent !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais sibou à la boulette et aspire la sciure !!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

'fait une de ces chaleur aujourd'hui!!!


----------



## kamkil (15 Juin 2003)

Bonne idée de poster post-coïtum, ya moins de tensions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour mackie je préconise le post-solitarium


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

Apres avoir rangé le garage de son papa il entreprend de refaire le crépi dans sa chambre?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * 'fait une de ces chaleur aujourd'hui!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah jp ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 qu'est-ce tu fous on est tous au thread post mortem là !


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2003)

Gargamel a dit:
			
		

> * puisque ficelle va se mettre au roller, j'vais arrêter de me foutre à poil sur le balcon* quand Api et Amok passent... *



D'autant que l'objet eventuel du délit ressemble a une gargouille et que nous avons un lance pierre.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah jp ?
> 
> ...



Ben moi je suis encore tiède alors j'en profite


----------



## toph (15 Juin 2003)

Oui , oui je reviens !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'suis sous la douche ,


----------

